# Source: "Marbury To Boston WILL Happen"



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

un-named source mind you so nothing concrete... or even pencilled in for that matter

still interesting, and realistically id give him a shot, he and Eddie had some words but i think they could get past that for the sake of the team...

Some will say he is a cancer, but i dont think he would get the chance to be on this team, and the bench needs someone who can create offense.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3804977



> Nearly one year since Stephon Marbury last played in a regular-season game, signals are getting stronger that the New York Knicks' outcast will eventually make his comeback with the Boston Celtics.





> That still depends largely on Marbury's ability to negotiate his release from the Knicks after weeks of fruitless and oft-contentious buyout talks, but sources with knowledge of the situation told ESPN.com this week that Boston is Marbury's preferred destination if he manages to become a free agent and that the Celtics are indeed hopeful of signing him.





> When asked specifically about the likelihood of Marbury joining the Celtics this season, the source predicted that "it will happen."


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

also.. really i do think hes got the right attitude about it all


> People who know me know I'm in the best shape of my life," Marbury wrote. ". . . Bottom line, I came to camp with the right attitude, in shape and ready to play. I didn't come to be a distraction.
> 
> "I didn't want to be a distraction for the team first and me second. I honestly came to help the team win. Real talk. I was willing to put in the work necessary to earn my starting spot and humble enough to accept coming off of the bench.


----------



## 68topls (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

If he comes to Boston (along with a big), and they could some how dump ineffective players I think they would win it all.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

A few thoughts come to mind with this story...

1. Can/will Marbury understand and accept that he is the backup to Rondo, he is not the superstar? 

2. Do we have a strong enough organization like the Patriots that Marbury will be spoken to and understand what it means to be a Celtic and how he must act.

3. Would be great to move Eddie House to the 2 where he is much better then the 1. The poor guy see's pressure and he panics. 

4. At 31 Marbury still has the game in him and if he is willing to be a Cory Dillon type for the C's it could work out.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

FANTASTIC FOUR Here we come!!

Marbury > Eddie House

Do ittttt


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Eddie House is NOT a PG. Marbury would be an obvious upgrade, and I have a hard time imagining him ever possibly putting a dent in the Celtic's focus or winning ways if he does implode. Though, I doubt that would happen as long as he gets his minutes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Hoopsworld is denying the rumor, however its a writer notorious for bashing the celtics and really... danny wouldnt be allowed to publicly express interest or it would be considered tampering

i still think this has a big chance of happening


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

As always with Marbury, can he keep his ego and temper in check???
I question whether he can, but it would be great if he could. 

What he said about not being a distraction was obviously about reporting to Knick's camp, but if he keeps that attitude, it can be a great thing.


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

they have talked about it sportscenter, but its doubtful that marbury will join celtics according to sportscenter


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

the thing that made me confident was that it was Stein reporting it, not just some random report

we'll see though i guess


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*



> The banished Marbury said he would be "honored" to play for the Celtics, admitted they are on his short list, but denied an ESPN.com report he has made a decision to join Boston if he gets released by the New York Knicks, according the New York Post.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...t=An4EXZ9t3IPm1iaDyuxZ0JI5nYcB?urn=nba,131978


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Wonder if he and the knicks are going back into buy out talks any time soon


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

back to sounding positive: 


> There have been conflicting reports as to whether Stephon Marbury would prefer to join the Celtics if he is bought out by the Knicks.
> 
> Regardless, Marbury said on Friday night that he wouldn't mind reuniting with former Timberwolves teammate Kevin Garnett.
> 
> ...


http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wi...est_marbury_says_hed_like_to_reunite_with_kg/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

well KG certainly isnt against it

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3810443



> "I'm not opposed to Steph. I feel Steph still has a lot of basketball in him, I know his IQ is very, very high. He is one of the best point guards out there to play with. I wouldn't be opposed to that," Garnett said Sunday in his first public comments on the possibility of Marbury joining the Celtics.
> 
> Asked if he'd take his non-opposition a step further and outright endorse the possible acquisition of Marbury, Garnett put the brakes on.
> 
> "I know where this is going, ya'll. Y'all relax, OK?" Garnett told a small crowd of reporters who waited over an hour for him to speak following the Celtics' shocking 100-88 loss to the Knicks. "If Steph came to this team and made it better, I'm all for that. If anybody came to his team and made it better, I would be for that."





> So, the bottom line here is that KG sees no reason not to welcome Marbury aboard, and the Celtics might now feel a little more strongly that they need a better offensive option on nights like this one when Rajon Rondo (who was benched by coach Doc Rivers for the first nine minutes of the fourth quarter) is not up to the task of knocking down the open looks teams are going to keep giving him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Rondo has also now publicly said he thinks its a good idea... and that would have been on of the main things holding this up, whether it would affect Rajon

get workin on that Buy Out Steph


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Apparently, with a team pretty much ready to go to Marbury has put his 1 million dollar less buyout figure back on the table


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Better than nothing, but I read that the Knicks want $3 million less.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Knicks probably don't do anything until the trade deadline.It's unlikely that anyone will want to deal for his contract,but the knicks want to trade him so that they get something out of it.A million is pretty much insignificant...Only reason why they'd want the three million is to force Marbury to part with it.Unless it makes sense for the knicks they aren't doing anything


----------



## Affirmative Action (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Marbury already said he has a pending offer from a team as soon as Dolan agrees to the $1 million less buyout deal, wonder if this is indeed the Celtics.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

he has been to watch another lakers game, as a 'guest'... however all the lakers org have denied any interest


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

I think Marbury would be a great fit in Boston, but him as a Laker is also a pretty interesting thing to consider. 

I think that whichever of the two teams end up with them will improve their championship chances.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

If we can bring him on board, and with the play of Bill Walker and Scal recently.. Tony Allen could suddenly be a decent trade chip


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*



> President Donnie Walsh may wait until after their final meeting with Boston, Feb. 6 at the Garden, though the teams could meet in the first round.
> 
> Marbury, who returned from training in Los Angeles last week, said he also wonders if Walsh will not act until March 2, when Marbury would be ineligible for a playoff roster. The chances of trading Marbury at the Feb. 19 deadline are beyond slim.
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?lc=NBA&c=1&TEAM_ID=&PLAYER_ID=&hd=20090126#STORY_16020

wonder if this is for real... good that we have him lined up if true? or worrying we might be dealing under the table?


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*



Avalanche said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?lc=NBA&c=1&TEAM_ID=&PLAYER_ID=&hd=20090126#STORY_16020
> 
> wonder if this is for real... good that we have him lined up if true? or worrying we might be dealing under the table?


The Knicks gave Marbury permission to speak with other teams. No worries.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

ah yeh forgot about that.... nice catch

well, wonder if its true, it is hoopshype, but its also a direct quote


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*



> *Report: Celts made no vow to Marbury*





> Stephon Marbury has said the Boston Celtics expressed a firm commitment to sign the exiled New York Knicks point guard, according to Monday's editions of the New York Post.
> 
> But a source for the Boston Herald claimed otherwise.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3860891


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to boston WILL happen"*

Well of course, they have to say that. That would be tampering and some more stuff...

But I think there's too much smoke for this to not go down if Marbury ever gets out of his deal. What he has to do is take a gamble that he'll make up the extra 2 million in the future and just except the buyout with the 3 million dollar difference.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to Boston WILL happen"*

How is it tampering if the Knicks gave Marbury permission to talk to other teams?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Source: "Marbury to Boston WILL happen"*

Yeah, I forgot that part.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Its not tampering... however they are saying that they havnt made a 'verbal committment' to him, basically all they are really saying is that they havnt confirmed it.

Typical response from a team IMO, always deny it til its done


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

At the end of the day the ball is in Marbury's court. If Walsh is willing to go half a season with Marbury on the roster, he'll go the whole thing, he's not going to budge on his stance.

Marbury only wants to give back a million to the Knicks, Walsh wants 3. It comes down to whether Marbury a) feels like he can make that 3 up for the rest of his career or b) wants to play bad enough to just leave a couple million on the table.

I think if he comes out this year and performs, and the Celtics win again, he could easily makeup 3 million. He's only 31.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

he most definately could.. proving he can play off the bench for a true contender with no issues would extend his career considerably.


----------

